# Vevay IN, September 17th-19th, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

September 17th-19th, 2004
Vevay, Indiana
Featuring John Deere Tractors and Indiana Gas Engines, Tractor parade at noon each day. Antique tractor pull, kiddie tractor pull, flea market and toy show. For more info contact Robert Martin at 812-427-2622 or visit www.antiquetractorparts.com


----------

